# Phobia Series, need a little help though....



## MyaLover (May 13, 2008)

Just started this series, But im calling in a little help, how can I improve these??  Pose?  Make up?  I dont know, let me know what you think.

1.  Laliophobia: Fear of speaking.






2.  Ligyrophobia: Fear of loud noises.





3.  Pharmacophobia: Fear of taking medicine.


----------



## DRoberts (May 14, 2008)

Really like the first one...#2 and #3 just doesn't convey what you were going for to me. But cool effects.


----------



## Palyriot (May 14, 2008)

Her facial expressions seem a little overdone to me. I think it'd look better if her expressions were more subtle. After looking back, I like the first the most because of what I mentioned before. Just because these are my views, it doesn't mean you should change them. I'm sure I just view them different than other people.


----------



## MyaLover (May 14, 2008)

Any suggestions?


----------



## Vaporous (May 14, 2008)

Just a bit of a tweek in photoshop. I can see where your going with these, hope you don't mind


----------

